# حتفرق كتير معاك - بهذا البرنامج...



## أنا معماري (4 نوفمبر 2009)

أذا كنت مبتدئ 3d أو لا تستخدمة .... فهذا البرنامج هو الطريق الصحيح للبداية
للوصول للأحتراف في وقت قياسي و بسهولة ويسر
وسيساعدك كثييرا في مراحل التصميم والتخيل
وكذالك الأخراج و الأنيماشن
وهو برنامج أصلي مجاني وشرح فيديو مجاني

تم تعديل بعض اللينكات في المشاركات القادمة بنفس الموضوع بسبب تغيرها باليوتيوب 
أقراء كل المشاركات ففيها ما يفيد

سلامي وتحياتي​ 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GOxrFN7JbiQ&NR=1​ 

البرنامج ​ 
http://sketchup.google.com/intl/en/download/gsu.html

......................



السلام عليكم​ممكن برنامج sketch up 2017 مع الكراك ...والفيراي التجريبي للبرنامج​.​ده....كل شئ عن برنامج الإسكتشب​المصدر​https://www.facebook.com/IDesignZoOone/photos/a.307166056289875.1073741838.303668029973011/384651298541350/?type=3&theater
.
كل ما يخص برنامج (SketchUp) للمعماريين (البوست متجدد تم إضافه اسكتش أب 2017 + الكراك + الفيراي الجديد 3.4)​(تعريف بالبرنامج - مميزاته - استخداماته - كورسات كامله - لينكات لتحميل البرنامج + كراكات كل الاصدارات لتفعيلهم + الـ V-Ray وتحميله - الـ Plugins/Extensions وتحميلها - أكبر موسوعه خامات للبرنامج - مواقع مهمه) تابعونا على الصفحه الفتره دي هننزل كل حاجه خاصه ببرنامج الريفيت والماكس بنفس الطريقه​دلوقتي معادنا مع برنامج من أشهر البرامج اللى منقدرش نستغنى عنها فى توضيح موديل لمشروعنا بطريقه سهله وسريعه برنامج الاسكتش أب Sketchup فهوا أبسط برامج التصميم ثلاثي الأبعاد 3D​اللى أسس البرنامج شركه اسمها Startup سنة 1999 وكان تحت شعار(3D للجميع)​وبعد كدا البرنامج ارتبط بشركه جوجل لأنها اشترته وطورته فبقى اسمه Google Sketchup سنة 2006 وأصدرت النسخ منه بالأرقام دي 6 و 7 و 8​بس دلوقتي بقى تبع شركه Trimble Navigation شركه ملاحه وخرائط ومعدات مساحيه​وبقى Trimble Sketchup وأصدرت منه نسخ بأسماء 2013 و 2014 و 2015 و 2016 حسب سنه الاصدار لكل نسخه منهم​
فى نسختين من كل إصدار:​Sketchup Make: نسخه مجانيه 30 يوم وبعدها هتضطر تشتري البرنامج علشان تكمل شغل عليه ومش متاح عليه كل المميزات اللى هنتكلم عنها تحت
Sketchup Pro: نسخه كامله مدفوعه فيها كل المميزات مدى الحياه
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
#استخدام_البرنامج:​- عمل مجسمات ثلاثيه الأبعاد لأنواع كتير من التطبيقات الهندسيه (معماريه - مدنيه - ميكانيكيه - ديكور- صناعه الفيديوهات - مدن كامله) وإخراج لوح معماريه كامله بالأبعاد​تقدرو تشوفو مشاريع كامله معموله بالبرنامج هنا​https://goo.gl/2ydQ2W
------------------------------------------------------------------------
#مميزات_البرنامج:​1- مساحته الصغيرة مقارنة ببرامج الجرافيك الـ 3D الأخرى​2- لا يحتاج إمكانيات جهاز ضخمه والعمل عليه​3- سهولته فى الإستخدام تقدر تتعلمه فى خلال أسبوع واحد بس وتبدأ فى شغل المشاريع عليه​4- الإعتماد عليه كليا فى إخراج العمل المعمارى بالخامات والمقاسات والمساقط والمناظير​5- إظهار الأبعاد والمقاسات على المجسمات ثلاثية الأبعاد​6- تحويل سريع للأشكال الـ 2D إلى 3D​7- متوفر عدد كبير من الموديلات (بلوكات) الـ 3D الجاهزة خاصة البرنامج لإستخدامها فى العمل وتسهيل وتسريع إنجاز العمل​8- يدعم الكتابة باللغة العربية​9- متوفر عدد كبير من البلاجنز (Plugins) أدوات زياده عن البرنامج لتسهيل استخدامه اكتر وعمل الأشكال المعقده بسهوله​10- امكانيه استيراد و تصدير الملفات منه وإليه لأكتر من برنامج أشهرهم الاوتوكاد وبرنامج Google Earth الشهير (خاصيه دمج المشروع مع ارض المشروع على الخريطه ومشاركه الصور عليه وامكانيه استيراد أرض المشروع من على الخريطه للبرنامج)​11- دعم البرنامج الكامل لبرنامج الـ V-Ray الغني عن التعريف لإظهار المشاريع وهوا أقوى برنامج لاظهار المشاريع وغني عن التعريف فى الماكس وبيتضاف للاسكتش أب وبيطلع نتائج حلوه جدا حسب شطاره كل مستخدم فى الشغل عليه​-------------------------------------------------------------------​#عيوب_البرنامج:​صعوبه العمل على الأسطح والأشكال الدائريه علشان كدا بنلجأ لبرامج التصميم الأخري فى الأشكال الدائريه والمعقده زى الماكس او الريفيت او عن طريق احتراف البرنامج واستخدام البلاجنز اللي اتكلمنا عنها فوق بتساعد على العمل على معظم الأشكال الدائريه والمعقده​-------------------------------------------------------------------​#تحميل_البرنامج:​اللينك دا بتدخل عليه وبتختار النسخه اللى انتا حابب تشتغل عليها هتلاقو إصدارات 2014 لحد 2016 بس علشان محدش بقى بيشتغل عالاصدرات القديمه وفى نفس الوقت الاصدارات الجديده احسن بكتير ويفضل (إصدار 2016 Pro) كل إصدار فيه منه نسختين حسب الويندوز بتاعك يا اما 64 بت يا اما 32 بت فهتحملو النسخه المتوافقه مع نظام الويندوز بتاعك​http://www.sketchup.com/download/all
#تسطيب_البرنامج:​شوفو من بعد أول دقيقه 1:00​https://goo.gl/xSMzQ4
-----------------------------------------------------------------
#_كراك_البرنامج: (كل الاصدارت من اسكتش أب 8 لحد 2017 للويندوز واجهزه الماك كمان)​علشان تقدرو تشغلو النسخه الكامله Pro مدى الحياه وهتلاقو الطريقه مشروحه بالانجليزي بطريقه سهله​http://goo.gl/4YwGlS
-----------------------------------------------------------------
#موقع_الرسمي_لتحميل_البلوكات:​https://3dwarehouse.sketchup.com/
#موقع_لتحميل_الخامات:​http://www.sketchuptexture.com/
تحميل خامات فيراي 7 جيجا ! باسورد فك الضغط: 4render​http://cgviet.com/…/CGVIET.COM%20-%20Vray%20for%20Sketchup%…
---------------------------------------------------------
#تحميل_الـ_V_Ray:​لاظهار المشاريع​فيراي 2015​http://goo.gl/zsm41r
فيراي 2016​http://bit.ly/2k8d8CW
باسورد فك الضغط لفيراي 2016​vray2.0.2016.64bit
-----------------------------------------------------------------
#تسطيب_وتفعيل_الـVray​بعد ما تنزلوه هتلاقو ملفين ملف تسطبوه دا سهل جدا وملف تاني مكتوب عليه من بره الكراك هتحطوه فى مكان تسطيب البرنامج فى الـ c لو مش هتعرفو توصلو للمكان انتو بعد ما تسطبو الاسكتش أب هتلاقو الأيقونه بتاعته بقت على سطح المكتب كليك يمين عليه واختارو Open file location هيفتحلكم فولدر هتحطوه فيه الكراك بتاع الvray علشان يشتغل معاكم وبعدها هتفتحو البرنامج هتلاقو شريط ادوات جديد ظهر وفيه الvray​-----------------------------------------------------------------​#تحميل_البلاجنز_Plugins:​ادوات اضافيه لمساعدتك فى التصميم وبتسهل الشغل على الأسطح والأشكال الدائريه​(بلاجنز 2015)​https://goo.gl/sYTZky
(بلاجنز 2016 جديد!)​http://bit.ly/2aEvI46
#طريقه_تسطيب_البلاجنز_Plugins:​هتلاقو صور مترقمه من 1 لـ 11 امشو مع الخطوات بترتيب الأرقام​https://goo.gl/8lsmPW
--------------------------------------------------
#الموقع_الرسمي_لمتابعه_أجدد_البلاجنز:​http://extensions.sketchup.com/
--------------------------------------------------
#كورسات_البرنامج:​أولا: كورسات ليندا الغنيه عن التعريف​معانا 3 كورسات تقدرو تحملوهم ببلاش (تورنت)​https://goo.gl/ag7z2b
ثانيا:​أساسيات البرنامج بالانجليزي شرح وافي وسهل​https://goo.gl/X6x9p7
تصميم وتشطيب فيلا (عربي)​https://goo.gl/yOa6Mr
كورس فيراي​https://goo.gl/nWGjHB
كورس اسكتش أب + اخراج المشروع على الفوتوشوب​https://goo.gl/ke4uiT
مشروع انتريور كامل على الاسكتش أب (انجليزي)​https://goo.gl/d5IKw4
كورس اسكتش أب مشروع + رسم اللوح التنفيذيه باستخدام الـ Layout​https://goo.gl/KYRcKF
التعريف بالـ Style Builder اللى بينزل مع الاسكتش أب وناس كتير متعرفش عنه حاجه​https://goo.gl/74f3HV
كورس ليندا للفيراي​https://goo.gl/X7k4bI
172 فيديو لاحتراف للفيراي​https://goo.gl/wBjHYr
كورس رحله الاسكتش أب (عربي)​https://goo.gl/QZyjCH
رفع تصميم موديل خاص بيك على الموقع الرسمي للاسكتش أب​https://goo.gl/UmU9zX
فيديوهات متنوعه​https://goo.gl/Uqwu1Q
---------------------------------------------------
(((((((((((((((((اسكتش أب 2017 )))))))))))))))​------------------------​تحميل البرنامج: نسخة 64 بت (مش هينزل لنسخ 32 بت تاني)​http://bit.ly/1ghnrth
كراك البرنامج:​http://bit.ly/2fwCRmp
باسورد فك ضغط الكراك​recursosarquitecturablog
تحميل الفيراي Vray 3.4 النسخه البيتا (الكامله لسه منزلتش لحد دلوقتي)​http://bit.ly/2hajBLL
-----------------------
المميزات الجديدة :​- امكانيه تتبع الخطوط المائله والمنحنية​- أمر الاوفست Smart Offset بيدي نتايج أحسن من غير تداخل الخطوط مع بعضها.​- اضافة امكانية الاستدلال القائم هتساعدك على رسم الخطوط و الاسطح القائمة (عموديه على الأسطح مباشرة)​- اضافة قائمة لتلوين المحاور والارضية​- اضافة للتحكم في مقدار الشفافية للاسطح في ستايلات الاسكتش اب​- نعومة فى التنقل من داخل الاسطح الشفافة اثناء عمل فيديو​- امكانية ادارة الاضافات أو البلجن من حيث الحدف او التحديث​- تغيرات وتحسينات كبيرة لبرنامج Layout مثل امكانية اضافة جداول بشكل مباشر واستيراد ملفات الكاد بسهولة​لمعرفة باقي المميزات من موقع الشركه الرسمي​http://bit.ly/2fAOdWz
ولمشاهدة فيديو الشركة الرسمي للتعريف بالاصدار الجديد​http://bit.ly/2eJJD9t
---------------------------------------------------
- لو حد عنده أي مشكله فى لينك معين او مش عارف يحمل حاجه يبلغنا على طول وهنساعده​- اللى عنده أي استفسار عن اي حاجه خاصه بالبرنامج يتفضل يسأل​#اسكتش_أب​#sketchup
#vray_for_sketchup
#sketchup_plugins




​


----------



## sehouma (4 نوفمبر 2009)

سير الله يرحم والديك 

مشكور جزيل الشكر على الموضوع 

جاري التحميل


----------



## sehouma (4 نوفمبر 2009)

للأسف لم يكتمل التحميل 

ولا ادري م السبب 

ممكن شرح لعملية التحميل 

اليك الرابط الدي يضهر لي


----------



## أنا معماري (5 نوفمبر 2009)

sehouma

أنا حملت البرنامج من نفس الرابط من أيام , ممكن تخللي حد متخصص في أنزال البرامج
يساعدك


تمنياتي بالتوفيق


----------



## mohamed2009 (5 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## أنا معماري (7 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير mohamed2009


----------



## eltota (21 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير وجاري التحميل


----------



## Alinajeeb (21 نوفمبر 2009)

sketch up nice


----------



## ArchitectAmr (21 نوفمبر 2009)

لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (21 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي محمد شعير، على هذا الموضوع... وجزاك الله كل خير.

بالنسبة لي فأنا بفضل الله في طريقي للإحتراف في استعمال هذا البرنامج، السهل الممتع والمتميز بجدارته وتفوقه على كل البرامج الأخرى، وهو في حالة تطور مستمر وسريع.


----------



## أنا معماري (23 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير أخي جمال

البرنامج مشجع لمزيد من التقدم 

وكل عام وأنتم وجميع الأعضاء بخير و سعادة​


----------



## icub4 (24 نوفمبر 2009)

Thank u 4 the link


----------



## amsy72 (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*بارك الله بك ارجو المساعدة اذا لديك تصاميم منازل قياس 125 مترمربع 12.5م *10 م ارجوالمساعدة في التصميم*​


----------



## بن عداس (27 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور


----------



## MOHAA_2020 (27 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا


----------



## أنا معماري (27 ديسمبر 2009)

> Thank u 4 the link


 
icub4 ......ياريت الموضوع يكون مفيد



> *بارك الله بك ارجو المساعدة اذا لديك تصاميم منازل قياس 125 مترمربع 12.5م *10 م ارجوالمساعدة في التصميم*​


 
مش متوفر لدي أخي .....لو وضعت الموضوع في الصفحة الرئيسية حد يقدر يساعدك أكثر​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 ديسمبر 2009)

> *مشكور*​


 
بن عداس....... العفو أخي.......




> شكرا


 
mohaa_2020.........لو في أي أساله مرحبا بكم


----------



## Beezo (12 يناير 2010)

Thank you


----------



## Beezo (12 يناير 2010)

Thank you again,And I would like to ask you a favour please:
Do you Know how to render in Sketchup


----------



## Beezo (12 يناير 2010)

:59:


----------



## أنا معماري (24 يناير 2010)

أنا أسف Beezo ...لم أفتح هذا اللينك من فترة لأنشغالي

الرد حتلاقيه في هذا اللينك ومرحبا بأي أسأله

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t162040.html​


----------



## السير حمزة (27 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الفاضل


----------



## mohtaha (24 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أنا معماري (31 مارس 2010)

وبارك الله فيك mohtaha


----------



## بنار اسيا (1 أبريل 2010)

*ربنا يبارك فيكم على الشرح والبرنامج القيم ثيبتم عنه كل خير 
ان شاء الله موفقين بحول الله للاحتراف*


----------



## أنا معماري (2 أبريل 2010)

الحمد لله أن الشرح و البرنامج أعجبكي
تحياتي


----------



## أنا معماري (2 أبريل 2010)

السير حمزة قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا أخي الفاضل


 
وأياكم أخي حمزة


----------



## eng.saso_A (2 أبريل 2010)

مشكور اخي 
البرنامج رائع جدا وانا استخدمه ...


----------



## أنا معماري (3 أبريل 2010)

eng.saso_A
البرنامج هايل وكمان الشرح بتاعة علي اليوتيوب جامد قوي
تحياتي


----------



## arch-alhosary (30 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لك وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك .


----------



## أنا معماري (9 أغسطس 2010)

arch-alhosary قال:


> شكرا لك وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك .


 
وأنت أخي مشكور علي الرد , وذلك يشجع علي المزيد انشاء الله


----------



## arch_hamada (18 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور مشكور
مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور


----------



## روعه (18 أغسطس 2010)

يسلمو كثير
جاري التحميل


----------



## أنا معماري (24 أغسطس 2010)

arch_hamada قال:


> مشكور مشكور
> مشكور
> مشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
> مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
> ...


 
وأنت كذلك مشكور أخي arch_hamada


----------



## أنا معماري (24 أغسطس 2010)

روعه قال:


> يسلمو كثير
> جاري التحميل


 
جزاك الله خير و بالتوفيق مع البرنامج الممتع


----------



## oka (10 سبتمبر 2010)

ربنا يجازيك عنا خيرا


----------



## بنت معمار (10 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور شكلو برنامج جميل


----------



## أنا معماري (12 سبتمبر 2010)

oka قال:


> ربنا يجازيك عنا خيرا


 
وجزاك الله خير علي مشاركتك الطيبة


----------



## أنا معماري (12 سبتمبر 2010)

بنت معمار قال:


> مشكور شكلو برنامج جميل


 
فعلا برنامج ممتع وسهل ويساعد المعماري خصوصا لعمل model 3d لأفكار مشاريعه


----------



## المحب للحسن (23 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## أنا معماري (23 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور علي الرد أخي المحب


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (23 سبتمبر 2010)

برنامج لطيف


----------



## أنا معماري (23 سبتمبر 2010)

bisalabisa2000 قال:


> برنامج لطيف


 
مشكور علي الرد....يعجبني أيضا لبساطته و سهلته
من أكثر البرامج التي تساعد المصمم علي أظهار فكرته أثناء التصميم.....


----------



## عمر م سعيد (29 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 أكتوبر 2010)

عمر م سعيد قال:


> مشكور​


 
مشكور علي المشاركة


----------



## nino23 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

يعططططيك الف عافييييه اخوووووي وشكرااا


----------



## أنا معماري (31 أكتوبر 2010)

nino23 قال:


> يعططططيك الف عافييييه اخوووووي وشكرااا


 
كلماتكم الطيبة هي ماتعين علي المزيد
الله يبارك فيكم


----------



## Eyadko (16 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أنا معماري (16 ديسمبر 2010)

eyadko قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا


 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## أنا معماري (2 أبريل 2011)

للرفع


----------



## هشام شوقى (9 أبريل 2011)

*مشكور جزيل الشكر على الموضوع *


----------



## أنا معماري (9 أبريل 2011)

هشام شوقى قال:


> *مشكور جزيل الشكر على الموضوع *


 

جزاك الله خير علي التشجيع الذي يدعو لمزيد من للأستمرار


----------



## مهندس - محترف (21 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## أنا معماري (24 أبريل 2011)

مهندس - محترف قال:


> جزاكم الله خير


 
أنا و أياكم ياغالي


----------



## arch_hamada (24 أبريل 2011)

*جزاكم الله عنا كل خير*​


----------



## mohammed224 (4 يوليو 2011)

مشكور على الفيديو التعليمي


----------



## أنا معماري (5 يوليو 2011)

arch_hamada قال:


> *جزاكم الله عنا كل خير*​


 
أنا و أياكم ....بارك الله فيك أخي


----------



## أنا معماري (5 يوليو 2011)

mohammed224 قال:


> مشكور على الفيديو التعليمي


 
ومشكور أخي علي ردك الكريم


----------



## أنا معماري (16 أبريل 2012)

الموضوع للرفع


----------



## أنا معماري (17 مايو 2012)

*الموضوع للرفع*


----------



## dragon_dark (1 يونيو 2012)

اخى محمد كلمه حق لابد ان تقال فى حقك انا من اقل من عام دخلت على موضوعك اللى بعنوان هاتفرق كتير معاك بهذا البرنامج وفعلا كانت هذه البدايه لما انا عليه فى الوقت الحالى بفضل الله وحمده انا حاليا احترفت الاسكتش اب واستفدت من هذا البرنامج اقصى استفاده وبتلقائيه بحته تطور الموضوع الى انى احترفت ايضا برنامج سينما4d واعمل حاليا كمصمم للديكور الداخلى وجدت ان اشكرك من اعماق قلبى وان يجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك واتمنى لك كل التوفيق والنجاح اخيك المخلص الذى لم تراه احمد ابراهيم


----------



## أنا معماري (1 يونيو 2012)

dragon_dark قال:


> اخى محمد كلمه حق لابد ان تقال فى حقك انا من اقل من عام دخلت على موضوعك اللى بعنوان هاتفرق كتير معاك بهذا البرنامج وفعلا كانت هذه البدايه لما انا عليه فى الوقت الحالى بفضل الله وحمده انا حاليا احترفت الاسكتش اب واستفدت من هذا البرنامج اقصى استفاده وبتلقائيه بحته تطور الموضوع الى انى احترفت ايضا برنامج سينما4d واعمل حاليا كمصمم للديكور الداخلى وجدت ان اشكرك من اعماق قلبى وان يجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك واتمنى لك كل التوفيق والنجاح اخيك المخلص الذى لم تراه احمد ابراهيم



ربنا يوفقك و يزيدك أخي أحمد ...... كلامك الطيب ده هيشجعني للمزيد ...
وياريت تبقي تعرض أعمالك و خبراتك في الملتقي حتي نفيد و نستفيد
وربنا يوفقنا جميعا لما فيه الخير
أخوك محمد شعير


----------



## رواء طارق (1 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير
جاري التحميل


----------



## ahmad kh (3 يونيو 2012)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## modern20 (5 يونيو 2012)

جزام الله كل الخير اخي


----------



## modern20 (5 يونيو 2012)

حقا برنامج رائع


----------



## modern20 (5 يونيو 2012)

هل لديك النسخة الكاملة ؟


----------



## modern20 (5 يونيو 2012)

أم هي تجريبية ؟


----------



## أنا معماري (5 يونيو 2012)

modern20 قال:


> هل لديك النسخة الكاملة ؟



يمكنك أنزال البرنامج من اللينك في رأس الموضوع ...... الصفحة الأولي
وهو برنامج كامل


----------



## أنا معماري (23 أغسطس 2012)

modern20 قال:


> حقا برنامج رائع



جزاك الله خير


----------



## abouzaid42 (29 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم 
أرجو الإفاده فى إستيراد الرسومات من الأوتوكاد ل سكتش اب حيث لا أجد فى نافذة import أى ملفات بإمتداد dwg or dxf 
وشكراً .


----------



## أنا معماري (29 أغسطس 2012)

*فعلا أخي أبو زيد ...واجهت نفس المشكلة منذ فترة.....الموضوع محتاج لبحث علي النت....
ياريت لو حد وصل من الأخوة لحل *


----------



## أنا معماري (20 مايو 2014)

بعد ما تحمل برنامج sketchup المجاني....البرنامج اللعبة 
ممكن تشاهد فيديوهات سهلة لخطوات أستخدامه وأحترفه...في موقع البرنامج
باللينك ده...سهلة..ممكن تتعلمه و تطبقه في وقت قصير...
http://www.sketchup.com/learn/videos?playlist=58
هو مقسمه لمستويات بالقائمة علي اليسار
ولما تضغط علي المستوي...فيديوهات المستوي بأسفل شاشة الفيديو


لتحميل البرنامج المجاني
301 Moved




 





حيسأل البرنامج أسئلة ...أو تختار أختيارات...قبل وبعد الصورة السابقة









​


----------



## ذوالفقار العسكري (20 سبتمبر 2015)

السلااااااااااام عليكم 
اخوااااااااااااني رجاااااااااءاااااااا رجاءاااااااا اريد حلا لمشكلة سكيتج اب
بعد تنصيب البرنامج بالكامل وبعد فتحه بدقيقة او دقيقتين البرنامج يغلق من تلقاء نفسه مااعرف شنو المشكلة الله يرحم بحالكم وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## أنا معماري (20 سبتمبر 2015)

ذوالفقار العسكري قال:


> السلااااااااااام عليكم
> اخوااااااااااااني رجاااااااااءاااااااا رجاءاااااااا اريد حلا لمشكلة سكيتج اب
> بعد تنصيب البرنامج بالكامل وبعد فتحه بدقيقة او دقيقتين البرنامج يغلق من تلقاء نفسه مااعرف شنو المشكلة الله يرحم بحالكم وجزاكم الله الف خير



هناك جروب عربي لمستخدمي الأسكتشب علي الفيس بوك
ممكن تتفاعل معاهم ..تسأل ..تعرض عملك
فتلك الصفحة بها عدد من المحترفيين

في هذا اللينك

https://www.facebook.com/groups/794126333975271/



​


----------



## dragon_dark (17 مارس 2018)

ان شاء الله اخى محمد شعير سيتم قريبا عرض الاعمال 
لك جزيل الشكر 
اللهم اغفر وارحم عبدك محمد شعير والمسلمين جميعا


----------



## أنا معماري (17 مارس 2018)

dragon_dark قال:


> ان شاء الله اخى محمد شعير سيتم قريبا عرض الاعمال
> لك جزيل الشكر
> اللهم اغفر وارحم عبدك محمد شعير والمسلمين جميعا


جزاك الله خير
لقد تم أضافتك أخي لقائمة الأصدقاء فيمكنك مراسلتي متي شئت


----------



## dragon_dark (11 أكتوبر 2018)

شكرا ليك اخى محمد وده شرف كبير ليا طبعا


----------

